
Must-See Movies for Entrepreneurs - faramarz
http://blogs.hbr.org/tjan/2010/03/mustsee-movies-for-entrepreneu.html
======
hnhg
A poor list. I would recommend 'Pirates of Silicon Valley' for anyone
interested in a dramatisation of the intertwined histories of Apple and
Microsoft (honestly, it's better than it sounds...):
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0168122/>

------
zavulon
I think a great movie for all entrepreneurs is "Pursuit of Happyness":
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454921/>

For those that didn't know, it's based on a true story of a homeless black man
that became a millionaire entrepreneur:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chris_gardner>

------
Everest
What about Glengarry Ross? "'Cause only one thing counts in this world: get
them to sign on the line which is dotted."

~~~
gojomo
Great movie about a business subculture... but if your model relies on a
bullpen of stressed-out, commissioned salespeople, it might better fit a large
mature business, rather than a new venture.

------
xsmasher
The documentaries "E-Dreams" and "Startup.com" are more relevant to HN:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0262021/> <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/>

------
bonsaitree
Kind'of old, but Start-Up.com <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startup.com> does
capture the hubris of dot-com era nicely. Also good lessons on founder
friendships and how NOT to sign a term sheet.

~~~
waterlesscloud
The scene with the term sheet was my favorite. So revealing.

~~~
huhtenberg
The smartest person was the co-founder who quit early on :)

------
samd
You don't need to see uplifting stories about people pursuing their dreams,
you need to watch movies about kicking ass, like Gladiator or 300. Or maybe
you need to watch uplifting stories about people pursuing their dream of
kicking a lot of ass.

~~~
Psyonic
Rocky?

------
Tycho
A recent BBC film/drama called Micro Men chronicled the rise of Sinclair and
Acorn and their intense rivalry. They dramatized the recruitment, design,
engineering, marketing and financial operations of the two companies. It was a
superb production.

------
olh
Forget that list. New list:

Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story, The Bank Job, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the
Galaxy, Sneakers, Pirates of Silicon Valley, Into the Wild, In Bruges,
Defiance, Blues Brothers 2000, American Gangster, Across the Universe, A
Beautiful Mind.

~~~
bonsaitree
Oh, Sneakers. Sleeper-hold issues aside (Busfield was so miss-cast as a heavy)
that is one amazing movie.

------
isleyaardvark
I've heard "Tucker: A Man and His Dream" with Jeff Bridges is good.

------
kp212
Back when I was a young lad, I would pop in The Matrix DVD and pretend I was
Neo coding away, lasted 3 years until Revolutions came out and killed that
dream...

~~~
Psyonic
You must be mistaken. The Matrix didn't have any sequels.

------
bonsaitree
Rounders.

------
protomyth
how about Objectified <http://www.objectifiedfilm.com/> \- just to get their
heads around the importance of design.

~~~
huhtenberg
It's a really good documentary, and I understand what you are saying, but it
is for people who already realize the importance of the design.

~~~
protomyth
These days, if you are a entrepreneur then you better come to realize the
importance of design.

------
dnsworks
Ugh. 20 years ago this same guy probably would have recommended Kids
Incorporated.

Does anybody remember that documentary about suck.com?

